# What do you buy the most? Your #1 got to have it product!



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Mar 1, 2014)

When you hit up MAC..what do you buy the most? For me its the lipsticks. I've yet to buy any thing else....


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2014)

For me, I have "seasons" of products. Right now I am stuck on lippies. I used to wear a lot of glosses, but lately I am on a lipstick kick. Shadows have to be really unique for me to pick up a new one right now. I'd buy a new blush before I pick up a new shadow. Who knows what my next kick will be or when I will feel that I have enough lipsticks for the time being!


----------



## martiangurll (Mar 3, 2014)

Eyeshadows!


----------



## geeko (Mar 3, 2014)

Lipsticks...i can live without other make up, but if i go out without a lipstick i will look sick like hell


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm an eyeshadow girl first, lipstick girl second. I have around 10 MAC blushes and I've put a moratorium on buying new blushes until I hit pan on at least one of them. Last blush I bought was The Perfect Cheek from Marilyn Monroe collection.


----------



## matchachoco (Mar 3, 2014)

When I first got started, it was eyeshadows, but I have really cooled on those because I will never use then up. Lately, it's lipsticks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 3, 2014)

Like most people have mentioned when I first started it was all about the eyeshadows for me. Now I'm buying lipsticks like crazy.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 3, 2014)

Lipsticks


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Mar 3, 2014)

geeko said:


> Lipsticks...i can live without other make up, but if i go out without a lipstick i will look sick like hell;


  lmbo! I have a whole section of lipstick that is just for "slap dash" which I use when I don't have time to do the lip lining and all that..I just slap it on and go lol!


----------



## xfarrax (Mar 3, 2014)

mac mineralize skin finish natural - i've repurchased at least 3 times. x


----------



## laurgerhard (Apr 1, 2014)

I went through a MAC eyeshadow phase a few months ago. But generally, I'm a lipstick, then eyeshadow, then blush girl with MAC.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 3, 2014)

When it comes to MAC, I'm first and foremost a blush lover followed by eyeshadows. I'm definitely more a lip gloss person than a lipstick but I find that I tend to get more drugstore lip products. I have had many of them go bad on me so..


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 3, 2014)

Mascara can't live without I buy by the pounds lol


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 3, 2014)

Lately it's been the lipstick but before it was foundation. I used to run through it somehow!


----------



## busybee (Apr 5, 2014)

When I first started buying MAC, I was all about lipglass, then I moved on to shadows/pigments, and now I'm at lipsticks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 5, 2014)

Lipsticks all the way! Now its Blushes too.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lipsticks!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lipsticks ! I love the formula ( all formulas ) and some are really unique in terms of colour !


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

Lately, Blush and Illuminators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and lipstick and eye shadow, and foundation and nail polish--oh heck---I love it all & I buy too much of everything


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 9, 2014)

Jessica said:


> For me, I have "seasons" of products. Right now I am stuck on lippies. I used to wear a lot of glosses, but lately I am on a lipstick kick. Shadows have to be really unique for me to pick up a new one right now. I'd buy a new blush before I pick up a new shadow. Who knows what my next kick will be or when I will feel that I have enough lipsticks for the time being!


  I have to agree! I go through my stages of what category I buy most, but a must-have is lashes; either from MAC or my other favorite brand, Red Cherry Lashes. Those are the only two that I am totally in love with.


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Lately, Blush and Illuminators
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   I concur!!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm never one to buy or wear lashes but recently I wore the mac 43s and since then I can't stop buying, bought some from eyelure but they are way too long so I might need to trim em, so motivated to find perfect looking lashes at the moment that suit my eye shape, gona try red cherry next because they seem to be quite popular


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 9, 2014)

Lately, I have been going crazy buying up skin care and lashes. I'm about to place another lash order very soon. Oh, and makeup brushes!


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 9, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I'm never one to buy or wear lashes but recently I wore the mac 43s and since then I can't stop buying, bought some from eyelure but they are way too long so I might need to trim em, so motivated to find perfect looking lashes at the moment that suit my eye shape, gona try red cherry next because they seem to be quite popular


 *I love the MAC 43s, and surprisingly the RC 43s are one of my favorites, as well. I also can't live without MAC 35s and 33s. I'm a huge fan of double-stacking, sometimes even triple-stacking lashes. @xfarrax 43s are a good starter pair to purchase from RC if you haven't bought from them before = ) *


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Apr 16, 2014)

Mine is definitely lipstick!

  My first MAC product that I bought over the counter (which rarely happens, MAC prices is ridiculous in NZ) is a lipstick! - Saint Germain is what I got and since then I have fell in love. hard.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

for me it's definitely lipsticks


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 2, 2014)

*It's gotta be blush for me!* It's what I collect AND wear. For lippies - I'm just a glutton for them, I realised I don't actually wear them that often, but I do love how they look on my dressing counter.


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 3, 2014)

I go through seasons too so right now I'm in a highlighter phase. My most recent purchase is improper copper ccb and it makes such a gorgeous highlight on my skin tone


----------



## madamederouge (Jun 3, 2014)

I too go through different phases, I'll be obsessed with eyeshadows for a couple of weeks, then liners, then concealers, etc etc. But the one thing i always buy is a new lippie - always hunting for the perfect shade and i just love the warm fuzzies i get just from knowing I'm wearing a MAC lipstick ...is that normal?


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 8, 2014)

Lipsticks. I can totally skip an entire collection, but I can't really talk myself out on skipping the lipsticks.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 8, 2014)

Lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But lately I've been having a thing for their nail lacquers.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Lippies and es ! I love es palettes, from the budget ones to the high end ones.


----------



## masucree (Jun 10, 2014)

It is always lipsticks, followed by eye shadow. I can't leave the store without a lipstick :3


----------



## Merekat703 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lipsticks' I love them!


----------



## unraveling (Jun 16, 2014)

I have always been into lipsticks, but currently I find myself buying lots of highlighters.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 16, 2014)

madamederouge said:


> I too go through different phases, I'll be obsessed with eyeshadows for a couple of weeks, then liners, then concealers, etc etc. But the one thing i always buy is a new lippie - always hunting for the perfect shade and i just love the warm fuzzies i get just from knowing I'm wearing a MAC lipstick ...is that normal?


 Totally normal, I feel the same way. Not that I am normal or anything haha


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 11, 2014)

Lipsticks


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 12, 2014)

Lipsticks! I wouldn't be able to get through the day without my lippy on


----------



## sandy25 (Aug 12, 2014)

I fully agree ...i need my lippie on and i top up after lunch just in case the guy in the IT dept comes by mmmm


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 12, 2014)

Lipsticks without a doubt!


----------



## EnchantedOne (Aug 12, 2014)

Lipsticks definitely, it's a problem with me


----------



## baby22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Lipsticks!!!


----------



## duh-laney (Aug 12, 2014)

Eyeshadow followed closely by blush!


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Lipsticks.


----------



## sandy25 (Aug 20, 2014)

I cannot live without my mac lipsticks. Never leave home without one in my bag.


----------



## GlitterBubble (Aug 20, 2014)

All my money goes on lipsticks !!


----------



## phatgyrl95 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lipsticks for me as well!!!


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 20, 2014)

Lipsticks and eyeshadows....just cannot help myself. Everytime I walk past the MAC store it happens.


----------



## rdr100 (Aug 22, 2014)

Lipsticks. Despite the fact that for everyday I hardly ever wear any. They're just too pretty!


----------



## Liday (Aug 22, 2014)

Lipsticks even if i don't like my lips too small, too thin.


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Aug 22, 2014)

Lipsticks, and lately, blushes too.


----------



## shnymrsh (Aug 22, 2014)

Eyeshadows. definitely/ Blushes are a close second though


----------



## Rapunzel4 (Aug 22, 2014)

Lipsticks for sure followed by face products like foundations, powders, etc.


----------



## thelari (Aug 23, 2014)

Blushes. Whenever I hear about a new collection I always look for blushes XD


----------



## AnnieZM (Aug 24, 2014)

rdr100 said:


> Lipsticks. Despite the fact that for everyday I hardly ever wear any. They're just too pretty!


  I'm the same. I buy them, don't use them, and then go and buy some more!


----------



## Tierra Sade (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmmm... I would have to say my MSF in Deep Dark, and my Fix Plus spray


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Aug 28, 2014)

Definitely lipsticks.


----------



## Aless Vanou (Aug 29, 2014)

Lipsticks


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 30, 2014)

Lipsticks and brow pencil.


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 30, 2014)

other than lipsticks as well, the other thing i buy the most from mac is the eyebrow pencils!


----------



## everhip (Aug 31, 2014)

Lipsticks for me too, followed by eyeshadows and blushes.


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Aug 31, 2014)

Definitely lipstick.  I have so many that I haven't even opened but I just had to have.


----------



## Allsweetinlife (Aug 31, 2014)

Lipsticks and Eyeshadows are the two things I buy the most from Mac.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

Lipsticks, absolutely! Can't get enough of them  Blushes and eyeshadows are close too my heart as well. Anything but lipglosses, really :sigh:


----------



## potophan (Sep 3, 2014)

Lipsticks ️ I almost never buy shadows any more as I have so many


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

Lipsticks, because I don't have that colour but I do think I suddenly need it. And I buy a lot of eyeliner too but that's because I use them up quite quickly.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been buying alot of their lipsticks.. though i do have a soft spot in my heart for their foundations and dont mind trying of of the many, spur of the moment!


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 11, 2014)

I primarily go to MAC for lipsticks and eyeshadows, but the one thing I repeatedly purchase are the wipes. It's almost time for me to get new concealer. After years of using it, I've almost out.


----------



## Allyson Radke (Sep 13, 2014)

Lipstick for me and mineralize skinfinish !


----------



## lauramakeup23 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lipsticks and blushes


----------



## kaitlynxo (Sep 13, 2014)

Blushes, Concealer, Lipsticks


----------



## RenZay (Sep 13, 2014)

It's lipsticks. Eyeshadows are a close second.


----------



## Jodylicious (Sep 25, 2014)

Lipsticks and blushes, I can never get enough of both


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 26, 2014)

Lipsticks!  :kissy:


----------



## mango13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Eyeshadows, lipsticks and then blushes.


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 27, 2014)

Lipstics ;-)


----------



## asate (Sep 27, 2014)

nadiaiman said:


> Lipstics ;-)


  Me too ^^


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 27, 2014)

Lipsticks, pigments an eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## ladya (Sep 27, 2014)

Lipsticks, MSF's, blushes


----------



## joty (Sep 28, 2014)

Lipsticks and highlighters


----------



## lyssa123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Eye shadows, lipsticks, and blushes


----------



## Eggy Bread (Sep 28, 2014)

Lipsticks


----------



## nt234 (Sep 28, 2014)

Definitely the lipsticks for me, but I'm currently making a wishlist of single shadows to stock up on


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 4, 2015)

Eyeshadows or eyeliners (pencil, liquid, fluidline, whatever), but in the past few years, lipsticks have caught my eye more and more.


----------



## Rebecca88 (Mar 6, 2015)

I can't really pick one, eyeshadows/lipsticks (it's a tie really!) then blushes.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Mar 6, 2015)

MAC matte and satin lipsticks


----------



## kitty-lin (Mar 7, 2015)

Definitely the lipsticks in matte or satin finish!


----------



## sarahcm94 (Mar 8, 2015)

Lipsticks.... But, Foundation is definitely a close second.


----------



## lipstick007 (May 14, 2015)

Lipsticks hands down


----------



## iqaganda (May 16, 2015)

of course. The Lipsticks.


----------



## llconfident (May 16, 2015)

Lipsticks of course!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Lipsticks or fluidlines


----------



## chocokitty (Jun 11, 2015)

MSF!


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mac Msfs, blush and beauty powders.  Heck any blush that I see, it'sy favorite item to collect.


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

My favorite items to collect are definetly lipsticks and compacts!


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

Lipsticks!


----------



## jadiepyne (Nov 7, 2015)

lipsticks and powders!! they are my fav


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

obsessed with eyeshadows.. then lipsticks


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

I have to buy the mac paint pot in constructivist. I can't live without it


----------



## leonah (Nov 29, 2015)

lipsticks for sure! haha always in need of another one and another one...  I also buy concealer quite a lot and new blushes all the time although I clearly don't need more


----------



## CCKK (Dec 1, 2015)

Lipsticks, pigments, and fluidliners


----------



## Monsy (Dec 1, 2015)

blushes, bronzers and highlighters


----------

